# Should I give up?



## flowerfly33 (Oct 26, 2011)

I have been trying to conceive with my DP for 8 years and nothing.  I have stage 4 endo and have just had a failed IVF cycle - I did get pregnant but had a missed miscarriage at 9 weeks. 
We are not going to go down the IVF route again - can't afford it anyway and refuse to be in debt.
I don't know if we can get pregnant at all - DH is fine, but a lot of my eggs were immature (only 3 were suitable to be injected) and only had one embie to transfer.  Should I be asking the clinic more questions in our debrief meeting?  Are they likely to be able to tell me anything we don't know?
Also, I don't really understand why we can't get pregnant to be honest.  SHould I give up?
Anyone with similar situation able to shed light?


----------



## madeleineus (Mar 12, 2011)

Please see my reply to Princess Peach on her "just don't know what to do" thread. Maybe there are some ideas for you in my post Feel free to message me if you have any questions----there IS hope!!


----------



## Sarah1712 (Mar 6, 2011)

Flowerfly- the first thing that comes to mind is have you had immune testing? Also have you considered donor egg if dh is ok. 
You sound as if youve had a rough journey to date but dont give up hope. Have you always been at the same clinic? ARGC in London may be a good place to try as they are pretty good at getting women pregnant with complex problems

Good luck
Sarah xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Flower our journies sound very similar, managed to get pregnant once in 8 years, which sadly resulted is miscarriage.  my icsi treatment sounds a lot like yours too, I only managed 4 eggs (as the clinic couldnt access one of ovaries without a GA ) only 1 of my eggs fertilized - but our outcome was different.  Both hubby and I both had issues - me with fibroids and hubby with a zero sperm count!
I would never say give up... but you're right agreeing a plan of action - wishing you all the very very best
Sheila


----------



## flowerfly33 (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for these replies.  Part of me thinks I should just accept it and move on, and another part of me thinks that I did get a BFP and carried the baby for 9 weeks - maybe we need more investigation into exactly what the problem was and if it is likely to be same story in the future.  Questions for clinic methinks - I know there is a useful list of questions somewhere on this site so will have a look at that.


----------

